# Anyone else received a screwed up tax summary?



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

The numbers they are showing do not match any of my records. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

jo5eph said:


> The numbers they are showing do not match any of my records. Anyone else experience this?


Yes, just started a thread about it in the complaints section. The SRF is off by about $250 and the net amount doesn't match my deposits.


----------



## vipuser (Jan 31, 2015)

This statement is there for your convenience. It is not a document and you should not use it. You should go through all your weekly statements for 2014 and calculate your income from transactions from riders (that is what 1099K for), from Uber (referral payments for new riders and drivers, compensation payments during guarantees and etc; this income is not on 1099K), Uber fees, rider fees and etc.

The Uber commission on my tax summary is over $1500 short. I think, the commission that was offset by discounts, specials and coupons is not reported on that statement. But it is tax deductible by drivers.


----------



## John Decriscio (Jan 10, 2015)

Looks to me that the gross income 0n the 1099 is the amount before uber took out there portion.If so that is sure not right that we would pay taxes on the money we pay back to them. Any body no if this is the case.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@Tristan Zier have a look please.


----------



## ATXUberFemme (Jan 5, 2015)

They are claiming they paid me for 60 transactions (I only started on Halloween and never even got a sign-up bonus from them...they paid me a total of twelve times, including this last week for a $5 rider referral ONLY...) AND are claiming they paid me an extra 35% over what they actually paid. I thought since I quit them they would stop Fubering me...and here they are trying to bend me over again! 
Has anyone else tried calling Rasier at the phone number provided on the tax form? It is a voicemail box for 'Tina' ....??? WTF? Some chick's cell phone?? 
Is it just me, or does anyone else get the crazy feeling that they are funneling money through our accounts? Let's face it, they ARE that corrupt/EVIL...


----------



## vipuser (Jan 31, 2015)

ATXUberFemme said:


> They are claiming they paid me for 60 transactions (I only started on Halloween and never even got a sign-up bonus from them...they paid me a total of twelve times, including this last week for a $5 rider referral ONLY...) AND are claiming they paid me an extra 35% over what they actually paid. I thought since I quit them they would stop Fubering me...and here they are trying to bend me over again!
> Has anyone else tried calling Rasier at the phone number provided on the tax form? It is a voicemail box for 'Tina' ....??? WTF? Some chick's cell phone??
> Is it just me, or does anyone else get the crazy feeling that they are funneling money through our accounts? Let's face it, they ARE that corrupt/EVIL...


The purpose of 1099K form is to report a volume of credit card transactions in your name, it does not report your income. When you do your taxes simply deduct all uber fees. In fact, this $5 rider referral payment should not be reported in your 1099K because it was not one of the credit card transactions.


----------



## ATXUberFemme (Jan 5, 2015)

Well that $5 payment was this week, so it wouldn't be on my 2014 tax forms anyhow...so they are saying '60 transactions' meaning 60 trips that were charged? not payments to me?


----------



## vipuser (Jan 31, 2015)

ATXUberFemme said:


> Well that $5 payment was this week, so it wouldn't be on my 2014 tax forms anyhow...so they are saying '60 transactions' meaning 60 trips that were charged? not payments to me?


That is correct, the total of CC payments from your riders. If your riders split a fare 2 ways then it makes 2 transactions.


----------



## ATXUberFemme (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks vipuser! That makes more sense...though I still think it's pretty fishy that I called the Rasier support number and got some woman's cell phone vmail...with only a first name. (maybe I'm just so jaded I don't trust ANYTHING that Uber does any more.)


----------



## Mutwakil (Feb 1, 2015)

Same feeling here guys...another reason I will not drive for them anymore. I'm tired of their creative math and accounting as if they are hoping we are too lazy to make sense of it and hoping we just move on. Now I have one more "hopefully last time" issue to sort out with Uber. Ugh....


----------

